# GM Roland Dantes Fund Raiser



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 24, 2006)

GM Dantes is in our thoughts and prayers.

I will update this thread with the Paypal donation link as soon as I get it.

Originally Posted on FMATalk.com


			
				Tim Hartman said:
			
		

> Greetings-
> 
> as many of you have heard, GM Dantes is dealing with health issues at the moment and needs help from the Modern Arnis community. Here are the details.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dieter (Nov 27, 2006)

Hello,

for all, who are interested in the health of GM Roland Dantes, he is out of the hospital and getting better.

See below the mail of GM Pepito Robas.

 Regards


Dieter Knüttel


Good day! Master Roland had been released by the hospital  yesterday(November 24 7pm) and is already fine now.  He's on his  recovery state at the comforts of his home.  

 Yes, I'll extend him your greetings!  God bless!


----------



## robertlk808 (Nov 27, 2006)

Awesome this is great news!


----------

